
A Eulogy for the Headphone Jack - ohjeez
https://medium.com/@flimshaw/a-eulogy-for-the-headphone-jack-aabda6c66cd8
======
protomyth
What exactly is the solution to continue with
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talking_ATM](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talking_ATM)

